# fortlaufender Zähler in SQL ? (x=x+1 ..)



## jWaehlt (15. November 2006)

Hallo. 

Habe mich eben durch verschiedene Literatur und dem Forum gewühlt, ob es möglich ist einen fortlaufenden Zähler in einer SQL-Abfrage zu generieren ?

So in der Art:

```
Select x=x+1 as zähler From Tabelle Where...
```
 (geht natürlich nicht   )

Deshalb meine Frage an Euch Profis - kann man das überhaupt realisieren ? 

Ich arbeite mit verschiedenen Systemen wie MySql; SQL-Server und hin und wieder mal mit Access (MDB-Datenbanken)

Würde mich über Eure Infos freuen....

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Gumbo (15. November 2006)

Es ist möglich Benutzervariablen zu deklarieren und als Zähler zu nutzen.


----------



## hpvw (15. November 2006)

Meinst du vielleicht eine zeilenweise Nummerierung des Query-Ergebnisses?
Dann wäre dieser Beitrag vielleicht was für dich.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## jWaehlt (16. November 2006)

Hallo !

Danke für die Verknüpfungen zu den entsprechenden Seiten. Damit ist mir schon geholfen. Habe es mir schon leise gedacht, dass ich nicht um benutzerdefinierte Variablen herumkomme.

Adieu ... bis zu meinem nächsten Problem  


Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------

